# April 2016 POTM Winner - @oldhippy!



## snowbear (May 16, 2016)

Congratulations to @oldhippy for winning the April 2016 POTM, with_ Like Honey From A Bee._  Way to go, Ed.


----------



## MSnowy (May 16, 2016)

Cool. Congrats! @oldhippy


----------



## Didereaux (May 16, 2016)

There ya go Ed....another trophy for the mantle!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 16, 2016)

Well done Mr. Hippy.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2016)

Way to go OH.


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2016)

Congratulations Ed!


----------



## annamaria (May 16, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 16, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## limr (May 16, 2016)

Congrats, Ed!!!


----------



## oldhippy (May 17, 2016)

Wow that kicked ass. Thank you all so very much. This is a real joy for me considering the great photos that were shown. Like you guys a lot. Ed


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2016)

Way to go oldhippy! Soon as I seen that posted, everyone in the thread was doomed.


----------



## minister (May 19, 2016)

congratulation, well deserved


----------

